# Mastodon Megathread



## thedarkoceans (Jul 30, 2011)

some people asked for it so here it is.mastodon megathread. or "mastothread" if you like.post your apreciations,critics (constructive criticism) and questions.
tdo.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jul 30, 2011)

I fucking love Mastodon.

/thread


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 30, 2011)

Probably my fave Mastodon song, so brutal.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 30, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Probably my fave Mastodon song, so brutal.




This is the Mastodon I love. I will always love the band, though I feel their quality has lessened with each album since "Remission", which will always be their crowning glory. 

Though it saddens me to say it, from what I've heard so far the quality has dipped very sharply with the upcoming release "The Hunter", they just don't sound like a metal band any longer. Still, at least they gave us a good run of some incredibly good music.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 30, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> This is the Mastodon I love. I will always love the band, though I feel their quality has lessened with each album since "Remission", which will always be their crowning glory.
> 
> Though it saddens me to say it, from what I've heard so far the quality has dipped very sharply with the upcoming release "The Hunter", they just don't sound like a metal band any longer. Still, at least they gave us a good run of some incredibly good music.


Imo, I think remission sucks. Its almost as bad as call of the mastodon. Imo this band is just totally hit or miss. Leviathan and crack the sky are fucking brilliant albums, with blood mountain being ok. And I can't forget, live at the aragon is the worst live performance I've ever heard on cd.


----------



## lobee (Jul 30, 2011)

It depends on what mood I'm in, but most of the time I'm with Esp Griffin. I absolutely love that raw, energetic feel on their earlier albums. 

Currently, I'd rate them as Remission/Leviathan(these are interchangeable as my favorite) > Crack the Skye > Call of the Mastodon > Blood Mountain

I just can't get into Blood Mountain for whatever reason.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jul 30, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Probably my fave Mastodon song, so brutal.





loooooove this song.wish they could do another album like this,but i like anyway their newest works.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 30, 2011)

From what I've heard Mastodon are very hit and miss live. I have seen some very bad performances (download festival, Brent had a throat infection and sounded hilarious) but they recently played here in the UK and I watched their livestream on which they sounded epic. Then of course theres that video I posted where they sound mega. They have admitted to not being great vocalists, and musicians first and foremost.

Regarding their change in style, I've come to expect that from Mastodon. Part of being a progressive metal band is progressing, which Mastodon have done with every album. I like that versatility, it doesn't mean they've gotten better or worse. I personally prefer the heavier stuff like Blood Mountain and Remission, but the more melodic stuff still has a place for me.

The new album sounds like a return to form for me. It's not quite as mental as older shit, but it's more riffy and heavy. From what I've heard, it is a much more aggressive album than the last one. I suppose being that this isn't a concept album, they haven't had to worry so much about the songs working with the idea. It's freed them up a bit more.

Also this is another fave tune of mine, and I really want Brent's First Act custom.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 30, 2011)

This is such an epic song(s); (at 3:40, they commence to rockin' )


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jul 30, 2011)

Epic win.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jul 30, 2011)

you riminded me a lot of good memories with those videos!
so...
\m/


----------



## fps (Jul 30, 2011)

Does Brent play a Gibson tuned to like A? Cos I was thinking of getting the 7-string V and if those are the sounds he's getting out of a 24.75 scale that low I'm sold, love their guitar tones, earthy, organic, massive. 

I really like Blood Mountain the start of Sleeping Giant is one of the best things ever. Leviathan and Blood Mountain are my faves, though I appreciate Crack The Skye more now than when it came out.


----------



## sahaal (Jul 30, 2011)

fps said:


> Does Brent play a Gibson tuned to like A?



he does, but it's a six tuned to AGCFAD


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I routinley listen to both Blood Mountain and Crack The Skye in their entirety. Fucking love Mastodon, and I agree that the start of Sleeping Giant is awesome.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 30, 2011)

fps said:


> Does Brent play a Gibson tuned to like A? Cos I was thinking of getting the 7-string V and if those are the sounds he's getting out of a 24.75 scale that low I'm sold, love their guitar tones, earthy, organic, massive.


 
Yeah Mastodon use D standard, drop C and D standard with the low D tuned to A. The short scale probably helps getting that sludgy tone. I think they have a signature distortion pedal as well.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm upset they dont do This Mortal Soil, anymore. My favorite masto-song, and by far their best riff, IMO.


----------



## fps (Jul 30, 2011)

sahaal said:


> he does, but it's a six tuned to AGCFAD





vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah Mastodon use D standard, drop C and D standard with the low D tuned to A. The short scale probably helps getting that sludgy tone. I think they have a signature distortion pedal as well.



badass. on my 7 i'm half a step down and sometimes drop the two lowest strings a tone for the odd bit of low end power chord sludge embellishment 

Them and Devin are the main reasons I'm after a V. As ever I won't listen to anything from the new album til I own it. Excited about them doing something very riffy at this stage, now they've broadened their songwriting palette.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 30, 2011)

i dont really like anything before crack the skye.....

i tried to


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 30, 2011)

Mastodon was the first real metal band i listened to. and with that came dream theater, and with dream theater came djent and meshuggah. If it wasn't for mastodon, I'd still be listening to avenged sevenfold


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 30, 2011)

fps said:


> badass. on my 7 i'm half a step down and sometimes drop the two lowest strings a tone for the odd bit of low end power chord sludge embellishment
> 
> Them and Devin are the main reasons I'm after a V. As ever I won't listen to anything from the new album til I own it. Excited about them doing something very riffy at this stage, now they've broadened their songwriting palette.


 
Well in A standard on a 7 string you can play most Mastodon songs  

And yeah I'm really gasing for a V because of Mastodon and Devin (Nile and Behemoth a little bit too). 

This is probably his nicest V imo. Mastodon pretty much made me fall in love with silverburst finishes on classic guitars. 








He has this one too but it's not as nice.







Also this is a cool video.


----------



## fps (Jul 30, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Well in A standard on a 7 string you can play most Mastodon songs
> 
> And yeah I'm really gasing for a V because of Mastodon and Devin (Nile and Behemoth a little bit too).
> 
> This is probably his nicest V imo. Mastodon pretty much made me fall in love with silverburst finishes on classic guitars.



I'm gonna guess he's playing March Of The Fire Ants there


----------



## drmosh (Jul 30, 2011)

Blasphemer said:


> I fucking love Mastodon.
> 
> /thread



basically this! haha. That was going to be my reply


----------



## Dwellingers (Jul 30, 2011)

This thread = ´bout time. Prefer from leviathan and forward, diggin their whole sound and style.


----------



## DLG (Jul 30, 2011)

love it all. probably a top 5 band of the last decade of so. 

remission, blood mountain and crack the skye are favorites in that order, but as I said, all of their albums are great. 

stoked for the new one.


----------



## fps (Jul 30, 2011)

The drummer is the X factor. He gives an off-kilter weirdness and otherworldliness to the brutal low end riffs, enhancing them tenfold. It's that, combined with the bursts of primal and strange scale runs, the barking vocals stabbing in whenever, that form the signature of the Mastodon's sounds IMO.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 30, 2011)

fps said:


> The drummer is the X factor. He gives an off-kilter weirdness and otherworldliness to the brutal low end riffs, enhancing them tenfold. It's that, combined with the bursts of primal and strange scale runs, the barking vocals stabbing in whenever, that form the signature of the Mastodon's sounds IMO.



so until there is more info on the new album this thread is..


man that stuff they do with there guitars is so neat, and that drummer the way he hits things. ohh and they sing and stuff, damn all those things make there sound.


i really like that one song, damn the _____ is so sick

cant wait for the new album.

ect


----------



## Repner (Jul 30, 2011)

Mastodon always seemed to be a band where some people like either the early stuff, or the later stuff. I love all of it


----------



## fps (Jul 30, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> so until there is more info on the new album this thread is..
> 
> 
> man that stuff they do with there guitars is so neat, and that drummer the way he hits things. ohh and they sing and stuff, damn all those things make there sound.
> ...



pretty much, i think people will be discussing why they like the band and the players in the band.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 30, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> so until there is more info on the new album this thread is..
> 
> 
> man that stuff they do with there guitars is so neat, and that drummer the way he hits things. ohh and they sing and stuff, damn all those things make there sound.
> ...


 
Yeah it's called discussing bands, this often happens on music forums.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 30, 2011)

fps said:


> The drummer is the X factor. He gives an off-kilter weirdness and otherworldliness to the brutal low end riffs, enhancing them tenfold. It's that, combined with the bursts of primal and strange scale runs, the barking vocals stabbing in whenever, that form the signature of the Mastodon's sounds IMO.



I wouldn't place it all on the drummer but I have always said he is "only just there" when he plays. Like he would miss the beat but always catches and does it better than anyone could imagine. Love his drumming.
Also, such nice guys!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 30, 2011)

He does have a pretty insane style, some of his fills are kinda off-beat but work.


----------



## asher (Jul 30, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> He does have a pretty insane style, some of his fills are kinda off-beat but work.



I think he's my favorite drummer, period.  I really love his fill-heavy playing. I'm not sure why, but it just works super well for me.

Really, they're possibly one of my favorite bands ever, which I find hard to say of anything. Also sitting on top of my last.fm playcount. I'm also in the "loves all their stuff" camp, it really just kind of depends on which mood I'm in. I have frequently just made a playlist off of Elephant Man, Joseph Merrick, Sleeping Giant, This Mortal Soil and Pendulous Skin. I'd have to say that Brent's solo work on Skin and Elephant Man are some of my favorite solos ever, too, as well as Hearts Alive.

I think this might actually be their most powerful song though, particularly since it's about Brann's sister.



oh, I also forgot the other reason they're amazing: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bill-Kellihers-Mustache/243300752649


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 30, 2011)

I was wondering who was gonna post this first. I guess it's me. This performance made me love Mastodon that much more. Best part of the ATHF movie. 

&#x202a;Mastodon-Cut You Up With A Linoleum Knife (ATHF Movie Intro)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

&#x202a;Mastodon - Cut You Up With A Linoleum Knife (In Studio Video w/ full song)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jul 30, 2011)

Even though I only like Crack The Skye and a song or two off of Blood Mountain, they're still one of my favorite bands. Crack The Skye is just a masterpiece. I can't think of a single part that I dislike.

 Mastodon


----------



## 5656130 (Jul 30, 2011)

Speaking of the new album that new song they put out wasnt to good to my ears. Hopefully the next one they leak will be better.


----------



## gebgebgeb (Jul 31, 2011)

WHITE WHALE! HOLY GRAIL!


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 31, 2011)

Has anyone seen the artwork for the new album? I love it. Seems to be inspired by Jager...and something else.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 31, 2011)

This is the making of the sculpture used on the front of the album. Very impressive work.


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 31, 2011)

Repner said:


> Mastodon always seemed to be a band where some people like either the early stuff, or the later stuff. I love all of it


 
I love it all too, but for different reasons. Remission and Leviathon have a special place in my heart, and will always be favorites due to sentiment and that I prefer the old aesthetic. But, I thoroughl enjoy their more recent progressive stuff, and am excited for this new one as well.


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 31, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> so until there is more info on the new album this thread is..
> 
> 
> man that stuff they do with there guitars is so neat, and that drummer the way he hits things. ohh and they sing and stuff, damn all those things make there sound.
> ...





the overall tone of the band has this ultra-thick airiness to it, and the thickness of the drums with the thickness of the guitars and bass just get thicker and thicker until I think it's probably the thickest thing I've ever heard, while also being the clearest thing I've ever heard also too

in all seriousness, I love this band. I think they are very creative, esp. as far as the heavy music scene goes. they certainly won't be for everybody. first time I heard Leviathan was similar to the first time I heard Reign in Blood...I listened to the whole album and when it was done I felt like I'd been socked in the breadbasket.

I've seen them live 4 times I think, there was one time that they all had the flu or something and they didn't sound their best, but the other times have been good.


----------



## asher (Jul 31, 2011)

They were plagued by some technical issues when I saw them on Halloween '10 with Dethklok, but the show was otherwise pretty good. Crack the Skye was neat all the way through with their movie behind it. Brent was dressed like an old school basketball player with a headband keeping his hair up, high socks and tiny red shorts  Bill had a wolf mask on but took it off partway through.


----------



## liamh (Jul 31, 2011)

New album artwork is so underwhelming in comparison to their previous covers.


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 31, 2011)

I met Brann after a show back in september. I told him that I loved him. He looked at me and quietly said, "Lets make a baby." I didn't know how to feel afterwards...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 31, 2011)

nostealbucket said:


> I met Brann after a show back in september. I told him that I loved him. He looked at me and quietly said, "Lets make a baby." I didn't know how to feel afterwards...


 
 I really wanna see and meet Mastodon. I'd be worried about meeting Brent as I know he can be a bit crazy and he's a hero of mine, but apparently he's toned down in the past couple of years.


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 31, 2011)

I would say I think Blood Mountain is my favorite. I always thought of it as a good balance between Crack the Skye and Leviathan. This Mortal Soil and Sleeping Giant really give it the edge for me. Unfortunately I haven't heard Remission yet or seen them live.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 31, 2011)

liamh said:


> New album artwork is so underwhelming in comparison to their previous covers.



I know this cover seems more simple compared to others but there's something about this cover that resonates with me... Perhaps I think if you've ever experienced a particular altered state while looking at someone's face. The red background is great too. I'd get a huge poster of this and hang it on my wall.


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jul 31, 2011)

Leviathan
Blood Mountain
Remission
Crack the Skye
Call of the mastodon


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 31, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> This is the making of the sculpture used on the front of the album. Very impressive work.





Wow, I didn't realize it was a wood sculpture. It's really amazing. Thanks for sharing that video clip. I have a whole new appreciation for what I'm looking at now. I would actually like to get the Teddy Ruxpin version of this so it can tell me bed time stories - or serenade me to sleep with Mastodon vocals from it's numerous mouths.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 31, 2011)

tuneinrecords said:


> Wow, I didn't realize it was a wood sculpture. It's really amazing. Thanks for sharing that video clip. I have a whole new appreciation for what I'm looking at now. I would actually like to get the Teddy Ruxpin version of this so it can tell me bed time stories - or serenade me to sleep with Mastodon vocals from it's numerous mouths.



Yup, it's painted wood pieces that he cuts and screw together. Pretty neat stuff. Here's the artist's (AJ Fosik) Flickr page. Some more cool sculptures and he knits some pretty sick sweaters too. 

Flickr: AJ Fosik's Photostream


Not sure why a six-eyed monster needs an assault rifle, but what do I know?


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 31, 2011)

Can't wait for the new album. I dug a few of their tunes before CTS came out, but never got hardcore into them. CTS is fucking amazing though. Mind-blowingly amazing album.

Met Brann after the Boston show with Dethklok, he was wiped, but still talking to fans and signing stuff. Ran into him again at NAMM lookin' at Ibanez guitars (yes, Brann, not Brent or Bill). He was in definite good humor then and even when I said, "I'm sure you've got shit to be doin' here..." he just said "Nah man, I'm not doing shit. I'm just walkin' around starin' at stuff all duuuuuuuh like."

Ran into Troy while smoking outside and ended up on the same smoking schedule as he was for a few hours. Really cool guy, fuckin' tall as shit. My girlfriend asked for a picture with him, "Sure, I love touching little girls!". Hahaha. Shortly after I stalked Bill for a few minutes with my phone in my hand to snap a pic with him. All really cool guys. Haven't met Brent, yet.


----------



## DLG (Aug 1, 2011)

why's the monster holding the rifle like such a pussy? -10 for execution.


----------



## drmosh (Aug 1, 2011)

RevDrucifer said:


> Ran into Troy while smoking outside and ended up on the same smoking schedule as he was for a few hours. Really cool guy, fuckin' tall as shit. My girlfriend asked for a picture with him, "Sure, I love touching little girls!". Hahaha. Shortly after I stalked Bill for a few minutes with my phone in my hand to snap a pic with him. All really cool guys. Haven't met Brent, yet.



I met Brent the first time I saw them, he was pretty hammered. Told then they were awesome and I loved the show and he gave me a big hug haha. He was all smiles.
Bill I met at the last show, was very kindly signing tons of shit at the merch booth and hanging out with the fans, taking pics etc.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Aug 1, 2011)

guys! come on,if you have some informations or questions about mastodon ou could post here!


----------



## kaffefilter (Aug 1, 2011)

Blood Mountain was the album that first got me listening to them, followed by Leviathan and the older stuff. Didn't like CRS very much at first but recently I've gotten into that one a bit more. Still think Blood Mountain is their best so far


----------



## asher (Aug 1, 2011)

kaffefilter said:


> Blood Mountain was the album that first got me listening to them, followed by Leviathan and the older stuff. Didn't like CRS very much at first but recently I've gotten into that one a bit more. Still think Blood Mountain is their best so far



I definitely went backwards through their discography as it (used to, I was still working into metal as a whole then) takes me a while to adjust to more abrasive vocals, so I still find CtS the most accessible of their albums.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 1, 2011)

I also started on Blood Mountain. It's the main album I recommend to people getting into Mastodon as it's one their most straigh forward and riffy albums, while still maintaining a lot of the prog elements. Leviathan is a lot more proggy, laid back and melodic and I found it harder to get into save I Am Ahab, Blood And Thunder and Iron Tusk. Crack The Skye is a balance between both.


----------



## DLG (Aug 1, 2011)

^best thing on the internet ever maybe


----------



## asher (Aug 1, 2011)

DLG said:


> ^best thing on the internet ever maybe



certainly one of


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 1, 2011)

I was wondering when that would show up.  Love it.


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 1, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I also started on Blood Mountain. It's the main album I recommend to people getting into Mastodon as it's one their most straigh forward and riffy albums, while still maintaining a lot of the prog elements. Leviathan is a lot more proggy, laid back and melodic and I found it harder to get into save I Am Ahab, Blood And Thunder and Iron Tusk. Crack The Skye is a balance between both.


 
I dunno if I'd say blood mountain has their most straightforward and riffy, esp compared to Leviathan and Remission. However, I would agree that Blood Mountain is probably the best introduction to their overall sound as they exist now. Still plenty of good riffs, but showing their experimental side.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Aug 1, 2011)

well,Remission is good,'cos it's sludgy and progressive both.Leviathan is more progressive,but the vocals were better on Remission.Blood Mountain is a "better Leviathan" 'cos it has the same atmospheres but with more melody and experimentality.Crack the skye is the realization.an enormous amount of creativity and progressiv-ness.so best albums (at the moment ) Remission and Crack The Skye.


----------



## asher (Aug 1, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> well,Remission is good,'cos it's sludgy and progressive both.Leviathan is more progressive,but the vocals were better on Remission.Blood Mountain is a "better Leviathan" 'cos it has the same atmospheres but with more melody and experimentality.Crack the skye is the realization.an enormous amount of creativity and progressiv-ness.so best albums (at the moment ) Remission and Crack The Skye.



Blood Mountain has some absolute gems but I don't think it flows together and works as an entire album as well as Leviathan does, and despite Remission being much looser to the concept album thing than BM, the latter feels the most fragmented to me.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 1, 2011)

I lost a bit of interest after Leviathan, and even then, Leviathan itself was a bit disappointing after Remission. All of their work has something I enjoy in it, but Remission will always be their finest IMO, and is easily a top-10 all-time metal album for me.


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 1, 2011)

MFB said:


> Seriously, it took 3 pages? For shame SSO
> 
> comic strip of the gods


 
wow. uh, wow. that's pretty cool /butthead voice


----------



## Sofos (Aug 3, 2011)

back in March, i got invited to go to one of the guys place for an after party with Cradle of Filth, but fucking parents >.<


----------



## Dead Undead (Aug 3, 2011)

The new album art doesn't agree with me. Paul Romano has done some of the best work I've ever seen. Whenever I saw anything of Paul Romano's I instantly thought "Mastodon." I'm really gonna miss that. Still expecting good things form the album though.

I love everything Mastodon has put out. It's all fucking mad, and that makes me feel at home listening to it.
I actually discovered them through Saints Row on XBox 360. Great game with some great music.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 3, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> back in March, i got invited to go to one of the guys place for an after party with Cradle of Filth, but fucking parents >.<


 
Whaaaaaaaaaat.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 3, 2011)

My very first introduction to Mastodon was the music video for Oblivion off of CtS.

I *think* it was on headbanger's ball late at night (nothing better was on). It came on and I sat there enraptured by what I was hearing.

CtS is definitely my favorite of theirs.

Love Mastodon.


----------



## DLG (Aug 4, 2011)

"The Hunter" track listing:

01. Black Tongue
02. Curl Of The Burl
03. Blasteroid
04. Stargasm
05. Octopus Has No Friends
06. All The Heavy Lifting
07. The Hunter
08. Dry Bone Valley
09. Thickening
10. Creature Lives
11. Spectrelight
12. Bedazzled Fingernails
13. The Sparrow
14. The Ruiner (limited-edition bonus track)
15. Deathbound (limited-edition bonus track) 


also this....






wait for it......


----------



## thedarkoceans (Aug 4, 2011)

Troy's face is like U TOTLA MAD hahahaha


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 4, 2011)

I love Troy.  He's so crazy.  I wish I looked like him.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Aug 4, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I love Troy.  He's so crazy.  I wish I looked like him.




we all wish we looked like him.you know,damn tall,giant beard and killer bass playing.the american/italian/jewish dream.


----------



## asher (Aug 4, 2011)

DLG said:


>



Geeze, you'd think he's related to someone from Meshuggah 

He's seriously a beast though. The entire band is also a giant collection of goofballs, I think:


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Aug 4, 2011)

I really like Leviathan, Blood Mountain though makes me believe that to enjoy it you have to be on acid...saw em live and meh, they played very well but there was zero audience interaction...they just played, strange...that show too made me realize what it must be like to be on acid, they had the trippiest videos playing the entire time, kinda like a weird kaledioscope on repeat


----------



## asher (Aug 4, 2011)

FarBeyondMetal said:


> I really like Leviathan, Blood Mountain though makes me believe that to enjoy it you have to be on acid...saw em live and meh, they played very well but there was zero audience interaction...they just played, strange...that show too made me realize what it must be like to be on acid, they had the trippiest videos playing the entire time, kinda like a weird kaledioscope on repeat



Crack the Skye tour?


----------



## crack8the8skye (Aug 4, 2011)

&#x202a;Mastodon - Ghost of Karelia (Crack The Skye) [Full]&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTubeAhhh....good 'ol Masterdawn.

Seriously, they're probably one of my favorite bands right now. 
I even like them so much that my username is named after Crack the Skye.

I love the fact that a lot of their albums are concept albums.

The themes are pretty sick too...I could seriously listen to Crack the Skye all the way through.


----------



## Blasphemer (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/166131-mastodon-megathread.html


----------



## crack8the8skye (Aug 4, 2011)

Blasphemer said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/166131-mastodon-megathread.html


awh man =[ 

well there I go..I didn't even look for it. Thanks


----------



## Blasphemer (Aug 4, 2011)

No problem


----------



## crack8the8skye (Aug 4, 2011)

*mod edit: let's try not to post completely pointless crap, ok*


----------



## asher (Aug 5, 2011)

Obvious troll is obvious 

though that's a nice frustration image in the other thread, lol.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Aug 5, 2011)

Since my last post has been removed, I'll try to remember what I said lol (no complains, I understand why)

This band is probably my favorite right now, listening to their song almost everyday while working or in my car. This band is awesome, period.


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Aug 5, 2011)

Leviathan has been an album that has stayed situated in my stereo for quick some time, I've even covered "Iron Tusk" With my old band a few years ago. 

It is such a monster album, and unlike most people I've talked to I enjoyed Blood Mountain just as much


----------



## Blake1970 (Aug 5, 2011)

Blood Mountain was my first album I got from them. I remember I had a long drive that day and picked it up without even knowing anything about them. That CD stayed in my player for months. I have been a fan ever since!


----------



## crack8the8skye (Aug 5, 2011)

Haha okay, I understand why my post was deleted. 


I'm a huge Mastodon fan!



Personally, crack the skye is my favorite album. The composition is really interesting and it all sounds really well thought out.

I still listen to remissions though when I want to get kicked in the nuts!


----------



## crack8the8skye (Aug 6, 2011)

Blake1970 said:


> Blood Mountain was my first album I got from them. I remember I had a long drive that day and picked it up without even knowing anything about them. That CD stayed in my player for months. I have been a fan ever since!



Don't you love when that happens? you pick up a random cd and it ends up being AWESOME!


----------



## Lagtastic (Aug 6, 2011)

Somehow I totally missed out on Mastodon until this thread was created.....

I like Leviathan the most, but the tone on the new album is sounding really nice.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Aug 6, 2011)

I would just like to say I am massively and completely gay for every single one of Mastodon's albums. That is all.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 6, 2011)

Slightly off-topic, but relevant, if you like Mastodon you may like Giant Squid. Kinda sludgy progressive jazzy crazy shit.


----------



## crack8the8skye (Aug 6, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Slightly off-topic, but relevant, if you like Mastodon you may like Giant Squid. Kinda sludgy progressive jazzy crazy shit.




The Baroness is a good band to listen to if you like mastodon too =]

Check out the Blue Album


----------



## drmosh (Aug 6, 2011)

crack8the8skye said:


> The Baroness is a good band to listen to if you like mastodon too =]
> 
> Check out the Blue Album



fuckin love baroness!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Aug 7, 2011)

^I imagined that in a Mancunian accent in my head and it was AWESOME.

Baroness lover here too.


----------



## asher (Aug 8, 2011)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> ^I imagined that in a Mancunian accent in my head and it was AWESOME.
> 
> Baroness lover here too.



Finally listening to the Baroness I have. omgSwallowandHalo.

I highly recommend Intronaut, as well.


----------



## crack8the8skye (Aug 8, 2011)

asher said:


> Finally listening to the Baroness I have. omgSwallowandHalo.
> 
> I highly recommend Intronaut, as well.


I saw Intronaut live pretty recently, they were pretty awesome! They opened for Animals as Leaders.

BTW, anyone else think that Black Tongue is missing something? It's an awesome song, and I like that Mastodon is taking a different route, but I feel like it needs a little more "Umph".

Maybe I'm just really used to listening to Crack the Skye.

If they are taking a more simplistic approach with this album, which it sounds like, I am totally for it...but meh?


----------



## Goro923 (Aug 15, 2011)

ATTENTION: NEW SONG!!!

I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT &#8220;CURL OF THE BURL&#8221; MEANS, BUT I KNOW I LIKE THIS NEW MASTODON SONG | MetalSucks​


----------



## DLG (Aug 15, 2011)

here's the youtube




let the hate begin!


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 15, 2011)

goooooooooooooooooood shit


----------



## RevDrucifer (Aug 15, 2011)

"Curl of the burl" is referring to wood grain patterns. 
Burl/Curl #2 | Ancientwood, LTD.


----------



## MFB (Aug 15, 2011)

Yup, really NOT digging this new Mastodon at all


----------



## Dwellingers (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice Groovy feel. Diggin´ it - sweet tune.


----------



## -42- (Aug 15, 2011)

Of the two Black Tongue is by far the better track. Troy is one of the best vocalists in metal and any song which utilizes him gets automatic bonus points.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Aug 15, 2011)

pretty good.first listen is always shit,but the more you listen a song, the more it becomes good.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Aug 15, 2011)

didn't like the first new song(that iron maiden shit they did, just killed me), and this new one didn't impress me either. I can see it's refreshing for them to make this kinda of stuff, but as a fan of all of their other stuff, I don't feel very happy with their new route.

lets see the whole album, maybe in the end i will STF and enjoy. I hope.


----------



## TDurham (Aug 15, 2011)

My hopes are pretty high for The Hunter. Kinda wish they would have stayed with Paul Romano though for the album artwork.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 15, 2011)

I liked that track, it had a cool vibe and that ultra-heavy groove is awesome. But, and it's a big but for me, this is not what I want to be hearing from Mastodon, it sounds like a Brent Hinds side project. Hopefuly they can get this heavy 70s rock thing out of their system and hit us with another "Workhorse".


----------



## pink freud (Aug 15, 2011)

Mastodon is making pop-rock/metal. Nothing wrong with it, just unexpected.


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, I like both the new tracks. They are groovy and I enjoy them.

However, this is not what I want to be hearing from Mastodon. I'm sad to say I am not excited whatsoever about the new CD. Now,I love Mastodon and will get it day 1 regardless. Crack the Skye was so progressive for these guys, and still maintained their signature sound while branching out at the same time. I'm confused why they didn't just maintain that progression, but apparently they had other plans. I just hope it stacks up to old releases.


----------



## fps (Aug 15, 2011)

I haven't listened at all. But it seems pretty apparent that these guys see themselves as wanting to progress and do something different with each album. I'll listen to the whole thing with open ears when it comes out.


----------



## Repner (Aug 15, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> Ok, I like both the new tracks. They are groovy and I enjoy them.
> 
> However, this is not what I want to be hearing from Mastodon. I'm sad to say I am not excited whatsoever about the new CD. Now,I love Mastodon and will get it day 1 regardless. Crack the Skye was so progressive for these guys, and still maintained their signature sound while branching out at the same time. I'm confused why they didn't just maintain that progression, but apparently they had other plans. I just hope it stacks up to old releases.


I like how they try new things with each album, and while I'm sure I'll enjoy the new album, I'm not expecting it to be the ultimate Mastodon (for me, that's CTS as well). I'm expecting a more laid back, but good, metal album, which seems to be what they're intentionally going for anyway.

Maybe they decided that after such an epic masterpiece like Crack The Skye, they wanted to take it easy for the next one. I remember when Brent was talking about CTS, he said "I have no idea how we're going to follow this one". I'm sure they'll jump back into the more complex stuff with later albums


----------



## The Beard (Aug 15, 2011)

That youtube video got taken down. You can listen to "Curl of the Burl" here:
Mastodon &#8211; &#8220;Curl of the Burl&#8221; - Rock Edition | Rock News, Interviews, Tour Dates, Videos and More!

Not sure what to think of this one, it just doesn't seem like Mastodon AT ALL to me 
I think a lot of it has to do with the absence of screaming. This is VERY radio friendly, I wouldn't be surprised if I started hearing this on radio stations.
I am purchasing this album regardless, as I have an unconditional love for Mastodon


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 16, 2011)

To be honest there wasn't a great deal of screaming on CTS, and we've only heard 2 of 13 tracks. Considering singles tend to be the more radio friendly tracks, I'm sure the album has a mix of other stuff as Mastodon tend to do. I'm really loving this sound though; I love how Mastodon changes from album to album. I do hope there are some faster, heavier tracks though.


Also, I'm back.


----------



## The Beard (Aug 17, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> To be honest there wasn't a great deal of screaming on CTS, and we've only heard 2 of 13 tracks. Considering singles tend to be the more radio friendly tracks, I'm sure the album has a mix of other stuff as Mastodon tend to do.



Very true, I'm looking forward to seeing what this album has in store. The more I listen to these two songs, the more they grow on me


----------



## Blake1970 (Sep 14, 2011)

Playing Houston, TX. @ Fitzgeralds October 27th. I have never seen them live so I'm pretty excited about this. Fitzgeralds is small so this is just going to kick so much ass!!!


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 14, 2011)

fuck yeah!


----------



## Blake1970 (Sep 16, 2011)

This is a good live video.


----------



## bhakan (Sep 16, 2011)

I heard Curl of the Burl on my local generic rock station. The song is far from my favorite mastodon song, but it was awesome to finally hear them get some more recognition.


----------



## Blake1970 (Sep 16, 2011)

Sure hope there are some tickets left for the Houston show. I don't get paid again until 9/23. Black Tusk and Venomous Maximus open. And check out the sweet deal below.

*For a limited time (until midnight on 9/26), every pair of MASTODON tickets purchased online will also receive one digital copy of Mastodon's new album &#8216;The Hunter' which comes out on 9/27. *


----------



## Blake1970 (Sep 19, 2011)

There were some leaks on youtube and I missed them. Man I can't wait for this shit to come out.


----------



## ivancic1al (Sep 19, 2011)

Sooo, who's going to see them in Buffalo on Nov. 26th? 



EDIT: FUUUUCK I have competition that day


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Sep 19, 2011)

Heard the album today. It did have a couple of heavier moments, along with (more numerous) moments reminiscent of more recent albums, so those anticipating them going back to their heavier roots may be disappointed... There is a bit of a new flavour going on throughout as well. One specific track sounded like it had a distinct Torche influence - mostly in the vocal melody department. I'll have to hear it again and gather my thoughts about how I really feel about it. Not blown away yet, but it's far from being bad or boring, I'd say. It sounds like a Mastodon album.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Sep 20, 2011)

For a limited time (24h I believe), you can stream the entire album


----------



## Winspear (Sep 20, 2011)

Argghh so tempting!


----------



## toiletstand (Sep 20, 2011)

i love it. id say its their most accessible of all their albums. big step up in song writing.


----------



## Blake1970 (Sep 20, 2011)

All be buying this! I like blasteroid!


----------



## anomynous (Sep 20, 2011)

Album is atrocious, it's Mastodon's black album.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Sep 20, 2011)

Agreed, this and CTS both sucked, In not gonna be all, old sk00l but seriously...


----------



## Into Obsidian (Sep 20, 2011)

Still great musicians tho, no disrespect towards those guys


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Sep 20, 2011)

its accessible, but i rarely find that bad if the songwriting is really good, for example track 3 is a wonderful track in the Mastodon tradition, it just uses a major scale. all the layers to this are wonderful... and Brann's drum tone


----------



## Winspear (Sep 20, 2011)

anomynous said:


> Album is atrocious, it's Mastodon's black album.



I'm confused, I thought it was a universal opinion that the black album was the best one? 

Anyway, I'm listenting and loving this so far. To me, everything Mastodon does just sounds so Mastodon, no matter what it is, that I really can't differentiate. It's all just damn cool. Apart from a couple of tracks on Blood Mountain.


----------



## jam3v (Sep 20, 2011)

Crack the Skye is a masterpiece, and The Hunter is a damn fine piece of work. 

Will I listen to Crack the Skye in 10 years? Probably.

Any of their other albums? Probably not.


----------



## Blake1970 (Sep 20, 2011)

anomynous said:


> Album is atrocious, it's Mastodon's black album.




I respect everyone's opinion, but can you elaborate on the whole comparison to Metallica's Black album please.


----------



## anomynous (Sep 20, 2011)

Blake1970 said:


> I respect everyone's opinion, but can you elaborate on the whole comparison to Metallica's Black album please.


Dumbing down the music, making it more accessible, selling out etc


This sounds way more mainstream than anything else they ever did.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 20, 2011)

Up to 'Blasteroid' so far. Started off as a pretty happy sounding tune, then went off into this mental heavy as shit section with insane screaming.  Love it. Now on 'Stargasm'. Loving this album so far, looks like it may tie with Blood Mountain as my fave Mastodon album.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Sep 20, 2011)

just finished it. this album changes so much by its last track.. brilliant record


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 20, 2011)

I am LOVING this so far. Blasteroid is sooooo good.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah gotta say my overall opinion is that this album is incredible.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Sep 20, 2011)

This album is really making my day and makes up for all the disappointment about the new Opeth and Textures songs. At least one of my favorite bands is doing something I like.


----------



## ridner (Sep 20, 2011)

so far so good. I approve.


----------



## ridner (Sep 20, 2011)

double post


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll give this a listen tomorrow, the first four albums are instant classics in my eyes so goddamnit this better not let me down


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 20, 2011)

There are some real different songs on this album that might throw you, but the album as a whole has those good Mastodon qualities that bring you back.


----------



## MobiusR (Sep 20, 2011)

i'm on the hunter and so far alot of the songs (excluding the first two not because they are bad but the way it sounds) has that feeling i get when i hear mastodon. Epic chilling music. Especially Stargasm


----------



## ivancic1al (Sep 20, 2011)

It's definitely got a different vibe but all of their albums have been unique. I still listen to all of them, just when I'm in different moods. This one does not disappoint. That said, ever since Blood Mountain, I always hoped they'd keep going in their ridiculous proggy direction. Seems they done the opposite  Still love em though, can blame them for taking a different artistic direction, especially one which seems to be more widely accepted. I shall be purchasing this album!


----------



## Blake1970 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Sikthness (Sep 21, 2011)

Overall, I can see a couple songs here growing on me. Curl of the Burl has to a degree. So far the only song I really like is Spectrelight, which obviously has the most old(er) school feel to it. Some of these songs are unbelievably bad. I mean I think its cool Mastodon change it up each record I really do, but some songs are literally unlistenable. Not just bad Mastodon songs, but simply bad songs. There are cool parts scattered throughout though, so I will keep listening and hoping more stands out.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 21, 2011)

Unlistenable for you maybe.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 22, 2011)

Sounds like Zakk Wylde/Ozzy singing. /shrug.


----------



## F0rte (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I love Ryan Dunn...just not my style.
Respect though!


----------



## gotnothing (Sep 22, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> Sounds like Zakk Wylde/Ozzy singing. /shrug.



This.....album is half good songs and half pretty forgettable songs. On every other Mastodon record there have been riffs that really grab me and make me want to figure them out....not so much on this one


----------



## ridner (Sep 22, 2011)

I like it more each time. CTS was a grower for me as well, so I am not surprised by that at all.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Sep 22, 2011)

New video clip for "Curl of the Burl"


----------



## Blake1970 (Sep 22, 2011)

^cool video^

Thanks for sharing man!


----------



## Into Obsidian (Sep 22, 2011)

I dont want to be all old school, but am I the only one who misses the Remission/Leviathan feel?


----------



## ridner (Sep 22, 2011)

Into Obsidian said:


> I dont want to be all old school, but am I the only one who misses the Remission/Leviathan feel?


 
nope


----------



## asher (Sep 22, 2011)

ridner said:


> nope



If I like everything they've done do I count too? Remission is mad fun to play.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 22, 2011)

I appreciate every album for what it is.  I like the fact they're constantly doing new stuff without completely fucking up the sound that they're known for.


----------



## Behaving_badly (Sep 22, 2011)

the song is a little too calm for my taste, the video however is freaking gold. Gotta love them Mastodon music videos


----------



## MobiusR (Sep 22, 2011)

the sparrow is just the most emotional one. It gets me EVERYTIME

Sometimes i could let a tear come from eye


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm loving this album from the few listens I've had. I'm also a HUGE CTS fan and I'm kinda iffy on their older shit.

Anyone watch Intervention? There was an episode where this lumberjack did a ton of meth and would go out searching for burl like it was gold. That episode HAD to be an inspiration for that vid!!


----------



## kaffefilter (Sep 22, 2011)

As much as I miss the feel of Leviathan, I really like how they've gone and done something that feels new and fresh. After hearing the first songs/singles I was kinda worried it would all be simple rock-tunes, but it turned out to be something way more than that... Loving it!


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 22, 2011)

RevDrucifer said:


> I'm loving this album from the few listens I've had. I'm also a HUGE CTS fan and I'm kinda iffy on their older shit.
> 
> Anyone watch Intervention? There was an episode where this lumberjack did a ton of meth and would go out searching for burl like it was gold. That episode HAD to be an inspiration for that vid!!


 
holy shit I remember that haha! I can picture that crazy son of a bitch wandering the woods lookin at tree trunks to find that good burl.


----------



## anomynous (Sep 22, 2011)

I may have to change my mind on the album. 


I'm liking it better now.


----------



## DLG (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## jam3v (Sep 23, 2011)

anomynous said:


> Dumbing down the music, making it more accessible, selling out etc
> 
> 
> This sounds way more mainstream than anything else they ever did.



Selling out? lol

The ONLY person in my circle of friends that would even remotely like this album was already a Mastodon fan. 

I don't think this album is, realistically, any more accessible than any of their previous efforts.


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 23, 2011)

jam3v said:


> Selling out? lol
> 
> The ONLY person in my circle of friends that would even remotely like this album was already a Mastodon fan.
> 
> I don't think this album is, realistically, any more accessible than any of their previous efforts.


 

There are some songs that may sound more accessable to a metal fan, simply cuz they aren't as heavy or brutal. I think we are all a bit bias here, and I agree 100%, I can't imagine even my friends who are into rock n metal bein a big fan of this unless they already listened to mastodon. Maybe they would think Curl of the Burl is catchy or somethin, that's about it.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 24, 2011)

Into Obsidian said:


> I dont want to be all old school, but am I the only one who misses the Remission/Leviathan feel?



Not at all. Apart from a couple of cool moments, I think this album blows. I know Mastodon have the right to do what they want, not actually making music that anyone in particular wants to hear, but from the fans who got into Mastodon when they were a metal band, this is not really what I wanted to hear from them. It just sounds too much like a Brent Hind side project. Mastodon to me were a band that astronomical promise, but after Remission, an album they could make with no pressure or expectations (perhaps why it turned out to be their best) it has seemed that they could never quite live up to the level of quality they set for themselves.

From their beginnings in Today is the Day, I honestly never thought Brann Dailor and Bill Keliher would end up playing stoner rock!

I'm listening to "Trilobite" right now. My head has been blown off once again by how heavy and awesome this song is. I can't believe this is the same band who made "Stargasm". It's the same band in name only as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 24, 2011)

Mastodon are too progressive for some people it seems. They progress and change in style quite heavily from album to album, and I admire that, though I can see why some people who prefer particular albums might not like others. My fave album is Blood Mountain, as it is their most riffy and straight up metal album imo. I like older material, but they seemed to be more tasteful with BM. Leviathan and Crack The Skye took longer to grow on me as they're more atmospheric and melodic. The Hunter seems a return to the more riffy style of Blood Mountain, albeit with a more straightforward old-school prog approach. I think as musicians that sort of progression while maintaining a familiar sound is admirable.


----------



## DLG (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm enjoying the songs that don't sound like Mastodon at all the most. Blasteroids and Creature Lives particularly, but the whole album is great. Not CtS great, and probably not as great as BM or Leviathan, but still a beast in and of its own. 

To me, the worst songs are the ones that try to sound like old Mastodon. For instance, Spectrelight is a good song and all, but if would not even make the cut on the album if it was recorded during the Leviathan sessions. 

I'm glad Mastodon is doing whatever the fuck they want to do and doing it well.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 24, 2011)

In a recent interview, Troy explained the meaning behind Curl of the Burl:

The burl is the knot that&#8217;s found in various trees &#8212; it&#8217;s almost like a cancer of trees. Within that burl are unique swirls or curls. A lot of people will cut those down and sell them to wood-makers, wood sculptors, and furniture makers because it&#8217;s got a unique design to it. And this is a true story which happens in the Pacific Northwest &#8212; a lot of people go out in the woods with chainsaws, they find these burls, they cut them down, they load their pickup trucks with these burls, take them in to town sell them to various wood-makers, take the money from that, purchase more meth, go back in the woods and continue that circle of insanity. So it&#8217;s based on a true story. People will steal your cars, steal copper&#8230;and people will go out there in the woods and steal burls.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Sep 25, 2011)

I listened to a couple tracks off the new album on YT, not in order just cherry picking(if you know what I mean). So far it seems kinda disappointing. I mean there are moments that I enjoy, but other than that I feel I'm listening to hipster stoner rock


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 26, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> In a recent interview, Troy explained the meaning behind Curl of the Burl:
> 
> The burl is the knot thats found in various trees  its almost like a cancer of trees. Within that burl are unique swirls or curls. A lot of people will cut those down and sell them to wood-makers, wood sculptors, and furniture makers because its got a unique design to it. And this is a true story which happens in the Pacific Northwest  a lot of people go out in the woods with chainsaws, they find these burls, they cut them down, they load their pickup trucks with these burls, take them in to town sell them to various wood-makers, take the money from that, purchase more meth, go back in the woods and continue that circle of insanity. So its based on a true story. People will steal your cars, steal copperand people will go out there in the woods and steal burls.



That's what I was talking about with the Intervention episode. It's all about a dude who hunts burl nonstop and gets high snorting meth!

This is the only forum I post on that makes me feel old, (turning 29 in a couple weeks). For me, Sabbath, Zep, even some Floyd is "metal" for me. I'm a huge fan of Lamb Of God, Pantera, Mudvayne, etc....but, for me, metal is a feeling, not as much as it is a sound. 

Not tryin' to start a debate over what is "metal" or not, but when I listen to the new album, it's still very much a metal album...I fucking love it. I love the band they are developing into.


----------



## DLG (Sep 26, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> I mean there are moments that I enjoy, but other than that I feel I'm listening to hipster stoner rock



see, to me, hipster stoner rock is the exact opposite of this. it's dudes you grew beards and bought vintage gear three years ago and are just rehashing shitty sabbath ripoff riffs in analog because the brooklyn vegan says it's cool to do. Mastodon is pure sophistication, years and years of knowledge and experience, crafting something that connects decades of influences with their current state of mind. I can't recall hearing an album that sounds like this.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 26, 2011)

RevDrucifer said:


> Not tryin' to start a debate over what is "metal" or not, but when I listen to the new album, it's still very much a metal album...I fucking love it. I love the band they are developing into.



Oh it's definitely a metal album, just by their standards it's a bit more mellow. There is definitely still a lot of aggression there, but they're careful with where they put it. I think that's great to be honest, too many bands are balls to the walls 100% of the time and it gets dull. I like bands that lure you into a false sense of security then ear rape you.


----------



## Jango (Sep 26, 2011)

Anyone going to the prerelease show at the Roxy in Hollywood tonight?


----------



## Mendez (Sep 26, 2011)

There's a new album?!?! 

I got into them since CTS but after that album i gave their old stuff a listen and really liked their overall sound. I must listen to this new album!


----------



## 7StringGuy5150 (Sep 27, 2011)

The new album is fucking great!.....That is All


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 27, 2011)

Just bought the new album a few hours ago. And I'm watching the DVD as we speak... Fucking great stuff!


----------



## fps (Sep 27, 2011)

LOOOOVE the new album!!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 27, 2011)

_UPS: "Hey Matt, this new hologram poster that was part of your $70+ preorder sure is cool. You know what it's missing?"

Me: "What?"

UPS: "A giant ass crease down the middle. Mind if we take care of that for you?"

Me: "Oh would you, please?"_






_Me: "OMG now it's perfect. Thank you UPS."_

I'm pretty sure this is what it looks like when UPS transfers packages (just imagine Bart and Lisa as UPS employees, and that there's a package in between);





I hope the music can make up for it. BTW, it's a Lenticular poster. So there's no way to straighten it.


----------



## DLG (Sep 27, 2011)

here's the bonus track


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 27, 2011)

Heavy and riffy as fuck, just how I like my Mastodon.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 27, 2011)

DEM RIFFS


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 27, 2011)

Ruiner>>all the tracks on the album.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 27, 2011)

Really feels like an older Mastodon song bar the vocals.


----------



## asher (Sep 28, 2011)

New album is great. It still sounds like them, just with more sludge, a dash of psychadelic rock, and slightly some simpler structures. Also, I swear there was a bunch of Diezel goodness particularly on the first tracks and it sounded very tasty.


----------



## ROAR (Sep 28, 2011)

Damn this album is good.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 28, 2011)

Finally got my copy. It's now my fave Mastodon album.


----------



## ridner (Sep 29, 2011)

Spectrelight sounds like it came off Leviathan


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 29, 2011)

Man, i really like it a lot. Its different, sure, but EVERY single Mastodon release has been different from the last one! I hear a lot of people bitching saying that they want the Remission sound again, but they should have learned about 3 albums ago that they're not going to regurgitate that style again!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 29, 2011)

"The Ruiner" and "Spectrelight" prove they still have at least some fraction of their previous fury, even if they A) cannot reach their previous heights or B) maintain that for an albums worth of material, but lets not kid ourselves, in terms of quality neither of those tracks would make the cut on Remission or Leviathan.

"Deathbound" from the Crack the Skye sessions was good too, but good enough to get onto either of those albums? Not quite!


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 29, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> "The Ruiner" and "Spectrelight" prove they still have at least some fraction of their previous fury, even if they A) cannot reach their previous heights or B) maintain that for an albums worth of material, but lets not kid ourselves, in terms of quality neither of those tracks would make the cut on Remission or Leviathan.
> 
> "Deathbound" from the Crack the Skye sessions was good too, but good enough to get onto either of those albums? Not quite!


 

I agree 100%. I like all songs mentioned, but if they were songs from those respective albums, they would easily be the weak link.


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 29, 2011)

listening on spotify, and i am loving the album!!


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 30, 2011)

i feel that this album is really near to blood mountain.heavy,but not at all.


----------



## kaffefilter (Sep 30, 2011)

So a few more listens and I absolutely love this album. I think there was a post couple of pages back that said something like "I can't recall hearing an album like this", and well, I agree.


----------



## ridner (Sep 30, 2011)

free poster with purchase:

Mastodon | Get an exclusive Mastodon poster at indie record stores - News Detail - MastodonRocks.com


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Oct 2, 2011)

Really digging this one, ashamed that I dobuted the Mastodon guys even for a second, this is a BRILLIANT album. And I love how Stargasm has such a dumb/ridiculous title and yet contains Brent's most emotionally charged singing to date (2:20), and how All The Heavy Lifting also has a ridiculous title and contains _Troy's _most emotionally charged singing to date.

Also, The Ruiner is cool but sounds waaay too similar to Spectrelight to me, and not as good.


----------



## kaffefilter (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't know if this has been mentioned earlier up in the thread, but I kinda dig the vocal mix of the youtube version way more than the spotify version. Specially the verses in Stargasm. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## asher (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh god dammit DEP are opening for them on this tour. >.<

edit: I should add it's a taste thing, I really really dislike their sound and a lot of the bands that sound somewhat like them. I don't think I can actually call them shitty


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 3, 2011)

asher said:


> Oh god dammit DEP are opening for them on this tour. >.<
> 
> edit: I should add it's a taste thing, I really really dislike their sound and a lot of the bands that sound somewhat like them. I don't think I can actually call them shitty



Shit, I fucking love DEP.

DAMNIT FOR LIVING IN THE UK

Edit: Just so I'm contributing, the new album is really good. It's very catchy and fun sounding, as if they've been relieved the burden of the concepts and are just making some songs. Stargasm and The Hunter have great vocal melodies, something I don't usually consider with Mastodon.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Oct 3, 2011)

^Yeah man, UK is frustrating, my limited edition package is only getting shipped this week, some factory delay over in the US or something. Still, at least they were courteous enough to send a 320k download of the album on release day


----------



## DLG (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## ROAR (Nov 18, 2011)

Brent Hinds is such a phenomenal player.


----------



## asher (Nov 18, 2011)

DLG said:


>




What hell the fuck?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Dec 4, 2011)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> ^Yeah man, UK is frustrating, my limited edition package is only getting shipped this week, some factory delay over in the US or something. Still, at least they were courteous enough to send a 320k download of the album on release day



It's December and my physical copy still isn't here...wat


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 4, 2011)

just noticed that the lyrics in "The Hunter" are about Brent brother that died in during a hunting expedition.


----------



## kaffefilter (Dec 11, 2011)

DLG said:


>


Bwhaha.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 11, 2011)

DLG said:


>


who is the orange guy? I know the other dinos though.


----------

